# 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 und alsa-driver will nicht mehr

## BlackHell

Ich habe auf den neuen Kernel 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 umgestellt und wollte nun mit emerge alsa-driver alsa auf den neuen kernel einstellen.

Mein System: Asus P4P800SE mit Intel P4 2,6GHz 1GB RAM

Leider bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung:

patching file usbusx2y.c

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-

r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/usb/usx2y'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-

r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/usb'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2

-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/misc'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-

r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/misc'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-

r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2'

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/

work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2 O=/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/build CPP="i686-pc-li

nux-gnu-gcc -E" CC="i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-drive

r-1.0.14rc2/acore/hwdep.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/wor

k/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:921,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/wor

k/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/sound/driver.h:46,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/wor

k/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/hwdep.c:22:

include/linux/pci.h:543: Fehler: expected identifier or »(« before numeric const

ant

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/wor

k/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/sound/driver.h:46,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/wor

k/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/acore/hwdep.c:22:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc

2/include/adriver.h: In Funktion »snd_pci_orig_save_state«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc

2/include/adriver.h:1163: Fehler: zu viele Argumente für Funktion »pci_save_stat

e«

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc

2/include/adriver.h: In Funktion »snd_pci_orig_restore_state«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc

2/include/adriver.h:1167: Fehler: zu viele Argumente für Funktion »pci_restore_s

tate«

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-d

river-1.0.14rc2/acore/hwdep.o] Fehler 1

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-d

river-1.0.14rc2/acore] Fehler 2

make[3]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/wor

k/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4'

make: *** [compile] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1.ebuild, line 129:   Called die

!!! Make Failed

in der make.conf

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

Da irgendein Identifier gesucht wird, könnte ich das Problem selbst beheben, wenn ich herausfinden kann, wo die ( Klammer fehlt und ich sie dann setze?

----------

## Aldo

Die alsa-driver brauchst du doch garnicht mehr.

Die sind im Kernel schon drin.

Mach mal 'emerge -C alsa-driver' und guck nochmal...

----------

## BlackHell

Ich weiß, das ich alsa auch in den Kernel kompilieren kann. Das möchte ich aber nicht.

Bisher hat bei jeder versionsänderung der Kernels die ich vorgenommen habe nach einem

emerge alsa-driver alles funktioniert. Bis auf diesen jetzt.

----------

## l3u

Na, das wär doch dann DIE Chance, es mal auszuprobieren ;-)

----------

## BlackHell

Das ist genau die Art von Post, die ich so toll finde, weil sie in die Kategorie "von noob - für noob" gehört. Danke vielmals.

Ich habe trotzdem, damit es halt erstmal wieder funktioniert alsa als modul in den kernel eingepflegt.

Trotzdem werde ich, sobald ich dahinter gekommen bin, was falsch gelaufen ist, wieder auf die andere art umstellen.

----------

## mv

 *BlackHell wrote:*   

> Trotzdem werde ich, sobald ich dahinter gekommen bin, was falsch gelaufen ist, wieder auf die andere art umstellen.

 

Aus Trotz, weil die Gentoo-Developer empfehlen, alsa-driver nicht mehr zu benutzen?

----------

## Aldo

 *Quote:*   

> Aus Trotz, weil die Gentoo-Developer empfehlen, alsa-driver nicht mehr zu benutzen?

 

Wahrscheinlich hält er die Developer auch für Noobs...

----------

## Polynomial-C

Ich kann BlackHell voll und ganz verstehen. Der einzige Grund, warum die Gentoo-devs empfehlen, die in-kernel alsa-Treiber zu verwenden ist, weil sie zu faul sind, das alsa-driver Paket weiter zu pflegen...

Allerdings muß ich dazusagen, daß ich bei (vanilla) kernel-2.6.21.{5,6} mit dem alsa-driver Paket keinerlei Probleme habe, sowohl mit dem emu10k1- als auch mit dem intel8x0-Treiber... 

Insofern ist der Fehler für mich mehr als interessant...

----------

## Aldo

Ich kann die Problematik insofern nicht nachvollziehen, weil ich seit etlichen Zeiten die Kerneltreiber nutze.

(Ich glaub seit 2.6.2 oder so, nagelt mich nicht darauf fest)

Und auch da hab ich keine Probleme mit.

Weder mit diversen Onboardkarten, PCI-Karten oder externen USB-Audiodingern.

Deshalb kann ich dieses beharrliche "Ich will aber die Alsa-driver und nicht die Kernel-Treiber" (mit dem Fuß aufstampf) nicht verstehen.

Wenn die Kerneltreiber funktionieren, warum dann irgendwelche Workarounds etc. nur um externe Treiber zu benutzen?

Die, wie in diesem Thread ja offensichtlich, nicht funktionieren oder sich bauen lassen...

----------

## cfreak200

Im Multimedia Forum gabs das Problem auch schon (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-570368.html).

Lösung (laut Thread - nicht getestet): media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc3 und media-sound/alsa-headers--1.0.14_rc3 unmasken und emergen.

Das ist zwar mehr ein Workaround als eine Lösung aber evtl. hilfts ja schon weiter.

Schönen Sonntag wünsch ich noch  :Smile: 

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Ich kann die Problematik insofern nicht nachvollziehen, weil ich seit etlichen Zeiten die Kerneltreiber nutze.
> 
> (Ich glaub seit 2.6.2 oder so, nagelt mich nicht darauf fest)
> 
> Und auch da hab ich keine Probleme mit.
> ...

 

Ist ganz einfach, gewohnheit und verlässlichkeit, wenn ich bisher mit dieser Variante gut gefahren bin dann will ich das auch weiterhin und ggf. ne Lösung für das Problem anstatt einfach so umzuwechseln.

so einfach ist das.  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackHell

Das interessante daran ist ja, das die devs empfehlen den Treiber im Kernel zu benutzen, was man als normaler User ja nicht direkt mitbekommt.

Wenigstens kann ich jetzt auch sicher sein, das meine spielereien im bezug auf meine webcam Logitech Quickcam Ultra Vision nichts damit zu tun haben.

Auch wenn diese leider immer noch nicht funktioniert. Aber das ist eine andere Problematik und gehört hier nicht hin.

Zum anderen wollte ich auch weiterhin alsa-driver benutzen, weil ich wo anders gelesen habe, das sich dies besser mit wine verträgt als die treiber im kernel. Da sich bei meiner Soundkarte ja eigentlich eh nichts ändert ist es tatsächlich egal, ob per kernel oder per alsa-driver. Denn es wird wohl kaum etwas geben, was in neueren kernel-modulen oder eben unter alsa-driver zugefügt wird, was meine soundkarte noch verbessern könnte.

----------

